# الثالوث القدوس والقيامة المجيدة ....الأنبا موسى



## مونيكا 57 (22 يونيو 2009)

*الثالوث‏ ‏القدوس‏ ‏والقيامة‏ ‏المجيدة​*






*لنيافة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏موسي أسقف‏ ‏الشباب



لاشك‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الأقانيم‏ ‏الثلاثة‏ ‏تجلت‏ ‏معا‏ ‏في‏ ‏قيامة‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏,‏فالآب‏ ‏يتطلع‏ ‏من‏ ‏السماء‏ ‏منتظرا‏ ‏قيامة‏ ‏السيد‏,‏ولكنه‏-‏مع‏ ‏الروح‏ ‏القدس‏ ‏والابن‏-‏جوهر‏ ‏إلهي‏ ‏واحد‏,‏ولذلك انفصلت‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏عن‏ ‏جسده‏ ‏لكن‏ ‏لاهوته‏ ‏لم‏ ‏ينفصل‏ ‏قط‏,‏لا‏ ‏من‏ ‏نفسه‏,‏ولا‏ ‏من‏ ‏جسده القسمة‏ ‏السريانية
اللاهوت‏ ‏المتحد‏ ‏بالنفس‏ ‏الإنسانية‏ ‏للسيد‏ ‏المسيح‏,‏والتي‏ ‏نزلت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الجحيم‏,‏استطاعت‏ ‏باللاهوت‏ ‏المتحد‏ ‏بها‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تحرر‏ ‏المسبيين‏,‏أي‏ ‏الأرواح‏ ‏البارة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏في‏ ‏انتظار‏ ‏المخلص‏,‏حتي‏ ‏يأتي‏ ‏ويفتح‏ ‏لها‏ ‏الفردوس‏.‏وقد‏ ‏كان‏...‏حيث‏ ‏أخذ‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏الأرواح‏ ‏البارة‏,‏ونقلها‏ ‏من‏ ‏الجحيم مكان‏ ‏انتظار‏ ‏أرواح‏ ‏الأشرارإلي‏ ‏الفردوس مكان‏ ‏انتظار‏ ‏الأرواح‏ ‏البارة‏.‏وهذا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏وعد‏ ‏به‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏اللص‏ ‏اليمين‏ ‏التائب‏ ‏ديماس‏,‏قائلا‏ ‏له‏:‏اليوم‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏معي‏ ‏في‏ ‏الفردوس‏ ‏لو‏23:43.‏
واللاهوت‏ ‏المتحد‏ ‏بالناسوت‏ ‏المسجي‏ ‏في‏ ‏القبر‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أقامه‏ ‏في‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏الثالث‏,‏من‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الأموات‏,

‏لهذا‏ ‏قال‏ ‏معلمنا‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏بالروح‏ ‏القدس‏,‏عن‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏:‏

إنهأقامه‏ ‏الله‏,‏ناقضا‏ ‏أوجاع‏ ‏الموت‏,‏إذ‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏ممكنا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يمسك‏ ‏منه أع‏ 2:24‏ الموت‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏ماته‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏,‏ماته‏ ‏بإرادته‏,‏موتا‏ ‏تدبيريا أي‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏دبر‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏بإرادته‏ ‏ليخلصنا‏,‏إذ‏ ‏كان‏ ‏قد‏ ‏أوضح‏ ‏لبيلاطس‏,‏أنه‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏له‏ ‏عليه علي‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح سلطان‏ ‏البتة‏ ,‏وأن‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏وحده‏ ‏سلطان‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يضع‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يأخذها‏.‏
وهكذا‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏اللاهوت الجوهر‏ ‏الإلهي‏ ‏كله المتحد‏ ‏بالناسوت‏,‏هو‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أقام‏ ‏الناسوت‏ ‏من‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الأموات‏.‏
وبالمثل‏ ‏نقول‏ ‏إن‏ ‏اللاهوت‏ ‏المتحد‏ ‏بالناسوت‏,‏استمر‏ ‏حيا‏, ‏فاللاهوت‏ ‏لايموت‏,‏أما‏ ‏الناسوت‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏مات‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏ورغم‏ ‏موت‏ ‏الناسوت المتحد‏ ‏باللاهوت استطاع‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقيم‏ ‏الموتي‏ ‏من‏ ‏القبور يوم‏ ‏الجمعة ولم‏ ‏يستطيعوا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يظهروا‏ ‏في‏ ‏أورشليم‏:‏إلا‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏قيامة‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏الأحدانظر‏ ‏مت‏27,53:52.‏
الروح‏ ‏والقيامة‏..‏في‏ ‏العهد‏ ‏القديم‏:‏

وردت‏ ‏نبوات‏ ‏كثيرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏العهد‏ ‏القديم‏ ‏تتحدث‏ ‏عن‏ ‏القيامة‏ ‏نذكر‏ ‏منها‏:‏

أما‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏يارب‏ ‏فلا‏ ‏تبعد‏ ‏عنيالابن‏ ‏يخاطب‏ ‏الآب‏,‏ياقوتي‏ ‏أسرع‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏نصرتي‏ ‏أنقذ‏ ‏من‏ ‏السيف‏ ‏نفسي‏,‏من‏ ‏يد‏ ‏الكلب‏ ‏وحيدتي‏,‏خلصني‏ ‏من‏ ‏فم‏ ‏الأسدمز‏22:19-21...‏وفيها‏ ‏مناجاة‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الابن الميت‏ ‏ناسوتيا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الصليب والآب‏ ‏الحي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأبد‏ ‏والمتحد‏ ‏بالابن‏ ‏اللوغوس‏ ‏الحي‏ ‏أيضا‏,‏والذي‏ ‏لايموت‏...‏أنا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الآب‏ ‏والآب‏ ‏في يو‏14:10‏أنا‏ ‏والآب‏ ‏واحد ايو‏10:30.‏

وبعد‏ ‏القيامة‏ ‏يقول‏:

‏أخبر‏ ‏باسمك‏ ‏إخوتيأي‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الرسل‏,‏في‏ ‏وسط‏ ‏الجماعةالكنيسةأسبحك مز‏22:22...‏وهذه‏ ‏نبوة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏أمرين‏:‏

أ‏- ‏ظهورات‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏للتلاميذ‏:‏وقد‏ ‏سجلت‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏الأسفار‏ ‏المقدسة‏ 11 ‏ظهورا‏ ‏فقط‏,‏إ

ذ‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الرب يظهر‏ ‏للتلاميذطوال‏ ‏الأربعين‏ ‏المقدسة‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏القيامة‏ ‏وحتي‏ ‏الصعود‏ ‏المجيد‏. ‏ويتحدث‏ ‏مع‏ ‏تلاميذه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الأمور‏ ‏المختصة‏ ‏بملكوت‏ ‏الله‏.‏وهذه‏ ‏الظهورات‏ ‏هي‏:‏

‏1- ‏للنسوة‏ ‏العائدات‏ ‏من‏ ‏عند‏ ‏القبرأمسكت‏ ‏بقدميه‏ ‏وسجدتا‏ ‏له‏.‏
‏2- ‏مريم‏ ‏المجدلية‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تلمسيني‏. 3- ‏لتلميذي‏ ‏عمواس‏ ‏والحديث‏ ‏عن‏ ‏النبوات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏ظهرت‏.‏
‏4- ‏لبطرس‏.‏
‏5- ‏للرسل‏ ‏العشرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏العلية‏.‏
‏6- ‏للرسل‏ ‏الأحد‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏في‏ ‏العلية‏. 
7- ‏للتلاميذ‏ ‏في‏ ‏الجليل‏.‏
‏8- ‏للتلاميذ‏ ‏السبعة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏بحر‏ ‏طبرية‏. 
9- ‏ليعقوب‏
 10- ‏للخمسمائة‏ ‏أخ‏
 11- ‏الصعود‏.‏ 
​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا مارثا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا مارثا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك




*أشكرك كليمو على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

رااااااااااااااائع يا مارثا

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع جميل جداااااااااااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## god love 2011 (4 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع هايل عن جد
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على الموضوع المتميز
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## mero_engel (4 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسي علي النقله الجميله *
*تسلم ايدك *
*موضوع رائع حبيبتي *
*يستاهل التمييز لهذا الاسبوع*





* مبروك*
*يثبت*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااااااائع يا مارثا
> 
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع جميل جداااااااااااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يوليو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *موضوع هايل عن جد
> ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على الموضوع المتميز
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك
> ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يوليو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي النقله الجميله *
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *موضوع رائع حبيبتي *
> *يستاهل التمييز لهذا الاسبوع*
> ...



*أشكرك ميرو






الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مايو 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


>





*ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## wele (16 مايو 2012)

ميبرسي مونيكا انا مسيحى جديد ومدين ليكى بالفضل على معرفة اللاهوت والقيامه المجيده


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يونيو 2014)

wele قال:


> ميبرسي مونيكا انا مسيحى جديد ومدين ليكى بالفضل على معرفة اللاهوت والقيامه المجيده






*اشكرك لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك ويكل كل عمل لك بالنجاح​*


----------

